# lookinf of a pigeon for me to adopt



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

looking for a hand reared or tamed pigeon i can adopted will have to be kept out side i am looking for one that will be a spoiled pet will have to be shipped to Chatsworth Georgia


----------

